# Update JBL Charge 3 To Connect+?



## john pifer

Hey guys!

On Monday, I received a JBL Charge 3 Mobile Bluetooth speaker that I’d ordered on Amazon to use, primarily, at work (I work in an aircraft hangar). I’ve been listening to it for a few days now and I’m pretty impressed with it. Great (and loud) sound from such a compact unit. 

I have a few questions. 

First, have any of you who own this speaker updated its firmware to the latest “Connect+” firmware? Supposedly this latest firmware allows the Charge 3 to be connected to up to like 100 other JBL wireless speakers. That’s not really something I would use, so, I don’t care about that. 

The main reason I want to update my Charge 3 is that the updated firmware includes a toggle on the JBL Connect+ app that allows the user to switch off the annoying sounds that the unit generates when it’s switched on or off, and when it connects to Bluetooth. I’m also curious about other functionality that might be offered through the app with JBL Connect+, because, currently, there is exactly none. 

However, my main concern about updating to Connect+ is that I’ve read some complaints in the App Store review from owners who have updated to Connect+ and then noticed that their speaker’s sound was not as good, post-update. But I’ve also read one or two other reviews where the owner said that their speaker actually sounded better after updating. So, I was just hoping that some of you who own the Charge 3, and have updated to Connect+ could provide some feedback on this. How does your speaker sound after updating? Better? Worse? Any other issues to note after updating? 

I’ve also been a little disappointed in the lack of a properly-detailed owner’s manual for the Charge 3. Only a very minimal “quick-start guide” is provided with the unit, and, so-far, online searches have been unsuccessful in yielding more info about the unit’s functionality. 

I mean, a lot of the features are self-explanatory, or, don’t need extensive explanation. But I do have other questions. For example, the speaker supposedly has some kind of voice command feature, but I have no idea how to access this feature.


----------



## Darin

I was waiting for this update for a while, as I do have four of them. But after watching the video review of the update below, I decided not to upgrade. I've read other reports of connection reliability issues after upgrading.


----------



## [email protected]

Darin said:


> I was waiting for this update for a while, as I do have four of them. But after watching the video review of the update below, I decided not to upgrade. I've read other reports of connection reliability issues after upgrading.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCtrZPrjSEo



Just wanted to chime in that I have two Charge 3s and one Flip 4, all connect +. I have zero issues with connectivity except when there's line of sight issues, but for the most part, it's good to go.


----------



## Panta27

Recently bought a Charge 3, which sounded AMAZING. I wished I could get rid of the extremely annoying on/off/connect sound, so I did a little research and found out that they can be turned off by updating through the app. So I did that. Biggest mistake of my life. The speaker is absolutely ruined, no bass, and an extremely annoying white noise in the background. This made me so angry so I wanted to share this with everyone asking if they should update to Connect+. DON'T UPDATE. It will ruin your speaker.


----------



## kiipii

I rolled back the update as I had connectivity issues after changing the power on/off sound off. Didn't notice sound quality changes, but I didn't listen to it long.


----------



## brunovisky

kiipii said:


> I rolled back the update as I had connectivity issues after changing the power on/off sound off. Didn't notice sound quality changes, but I didn't listen to it long.


I updated and i´m having the same issue. How did you rolled back the update? I tried almost everything and could´t rollback.


----------



## kiipii

brunovisky said:


> I updated and i´m having the same issue. How did you rolled back the update? I tried almost everything and could´t rollback.


I don't remember how I did it, but there are some instructions in this thread:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JBL/comments/i8mhgy


----------

